# Happy Easter Sunday, any special plans?



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter Sunday to you too RR..and to all...






It's an absolutely glorious sunny hot day today, we have no specific plans for today, because yesterday we were out all day visiting a Norman fortification mock up outdoor museum which sits on the ground of an original Norman castle ......Lots of kids there as you would expect in the holidays , so it was quite exhausting, but worth visiting.. 

https://mountfitchetcastle.com/


----------



## Wren (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks for the Easter wishes, I was out on Good Friday and again yesterday so it’s a day pottering around at home for me today, enjoy your Easter Sunday folks


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 21, 2019)

A quiet day at home fixing and enjoying a miniature Easter dinner for one.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 21, 2019)

Oddly, I'm having eggs for breakfast


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 21, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Oddly, I'm having eggs for breakfast



Enjoy!


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter!  I’m still at my daughter’s and every day has been busy!

Today though we are going to Easter Brunch at the country club, along with the other Grandma and step grandpa.

I looked at the menu items and since I’m not big on ham, lamb or prime rib I see they also have halibut and apricot stuffed roast pork....those two items excite me, lol

Ill probably also have eggs Benedict....of course I’ve eaten so much here already that I skipped dinner last night ...too full.

For one thing, we went to Costco yesterday and they  had some delicious samples....shrimp ceviche, smoked salmon, warm cinnamon rolls, three different dips with little mini naan breads...those were very good!

These were the highlights...forgot what else I ate, lol.

Also got to spend some time with my oldest grandson who came home from college for Easter...he’s heading back after Brunch...I’m staying until Tuesday.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 21, 2019)

First, Happy Easter to all.

Continuing to pack for the move. Will be making a ham steak, mashed potatoes, sweet potato for our Easter Dinner. Was going to go to a Easter Brunch at local Copelands Buffet, but it costs too much...…..$30 each, plus another $10 each for a Bloody Mary. Will make blueberry pancakes and a Bloody Mary here at home.

Wife is off of work next week, so will continue getting ready for the move. Not exactly the way to spend a week of vacation, but it's a must.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 21, 2019)

Just the two of us and the furkid having a quiet day at home, and packing for our road trip.  Headed back to Ohio for a few weeks.

Happy Easter and God Bless


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy  Easter Everyone.  Enjoy your day!  
... mine is going to be easy and relaxing.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2019)

He is not here: for he is risen


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks Rose, Happy Easter to you and everyone!  No special plans here.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm curious to know if any of you or your family members still color Easter eggs.

I remember the newspapers on the kitchen table, the smell of vinegar the wax pencil to write names and the mountain of egg salad that we had to eat in the days following Easter.layful:nthego:


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm curious to know if any of you or your family members still color Easter eggs.
> 
> I remember the newspapers on the kitchen table, the smell of vinegar the wax pencil to write names and the mountain of egg salad that we had to eat in the days following Easter.layful:nthego:



AB, I haven't for at least 7 years. Yes, I do remember that vinegary smell! I used to get so excited about coloring eggs, then the egg hunt after mass.


----------



## Aputernut17 (Apr 21, 2019)

We're off this evening to our favorite dinner theater for a show and a fabulous feast! Soooo


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2019)

> We're off this evening to our favorite dinner theater for a show and a fabulous feast!



Have a great time Aputernut. It is a great day to have a feast!


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 21, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm curious to know if any of you or your family members still color Easter eggs.
> 
> I remember the newspapers on the kitchen table, the smell of vinegar the wax pencil to write names and the mountain of egg salad that we had to eat in the days following Easter.layful:nthego:




Not anymore...here at least.

I did for a very long time though...with my own kids and then the grandsons...that was always my job but I loved it!

I did do it when I lived in Hungary for 6 years even though my kids weren’t there.  It was different though...the eggs were all brown there so you didn’t get the same pastel color if you used a commercial kit but most people just dyed them all red anyway.

They would also shine them up with bacon fat.

We also would put a design on some by getting some  new knee hi stockings...finding some flowers or leaves...then placing them on the egg and the stocking over that to hold the petals and leaves in place and placing all that in the red food dye.

Very pretty!!


They looked similar to these I found online but maybe ours were a brighter red because we used red food dye and these might have been done using onion skins for color.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2019)

How clever! I have heard of Europeans using onion skins for color, but what nice patterns these have.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 22, 2019)

I’m late.  Those are really pretty Easter Eggs CeeCee. I know they aren’t yours but I like the idea. 
We did coloured eggs with our neighbours. They did it each year and it was fun. 
Yesterday we didn’t do the traditional Sunday. Instead we got Chinese food take out and Dairy Queen ice cream cake. 
My man didn’t want the traditional turkey dinner so we did what he wanted. 
Today Im making the turkey dinner. 
I hope everyone had a great day.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 22, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I’m late.  Those are really pretty Easter Eggs CeeCee. I know they aren’t yours but I like the idea.
> We did coloured eggs with our neighbours. They did it each year and it was fun.
> Yesterday we didn’t do the traditional Sunday. Instead we got Chinese food take out and Dairy Queen ice cream cake.
> My man didn’t want the traditional turkey dinner so we did what he wanted.
> ...



Any food you like is a suitable feast!


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 11, 2020)

I don't see a 2020 Easter thread, my apologies if there is one.

Given the shut down, what are you doing different this year to Celebrate Easter?  Church and the traditional sunrise services are not an option, neither are large family get-togethers.  I'm going to bake a ham, etc, call my parents and my son and by brothers and tell them all I love them.  How about you?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 11, 2020)

About the same as last year.

Exchange greetings with family and friends on FB.

Spend a quiet day at home preparing and enjoying a miniature Easter feast for one.

I will try to watch a local Lutheran church service on YouTube in the morning.

Eat some chocolate, surf the net, take a nap and before you know it Easter 2020 will be in the books.

Have a safe and happy Easter!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 11, 2020)

This was suppose to be my holiday to host. The virus changed all that. My family isn't traveling,even rest areas are closed. The ham I bought before things got so bad is to big for both of us. I'll freeze that for when we can all be together again.
I haven't been out for weeks but have plenty of food in the freezer.
Tomorrows menu will be left over corn beef that I froze from St. Patrick's Day. I bet that's a first.
I have some potatoes Au Gratin,the boxed kind, and maybe peas or some other veggie.
A rather strange menu but we both love corn beef. 
I'll probably spend the day feeling a bit down but glad my family is safe and sound. 
Happy Easter to all of you and I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## jujube (Apr 11, 2020)

There's a neighborhood sing-along scheduled for 10 a.m.  We're supposed to go out in our driveways and sing our hearts out.  The lady across the street is going to trundle her big harp out and play. 

Then at 11:00 our time, there's a "zoom" family Easter video conference call with relatives from coast to coast.  It should be interesting.  I'm not very good at video conferencing on my rapidly-failing laptop but I can always get in on the phone.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 11, 2020)

*This will be the first Easter that Hubby and I won't be eating with family. It will only be the 2 of us. I did most of the cooking today and will finish tomorrow . We are going to facetime with our children and grandchildren. I hope everyone here has a Wonderful day.
*


----------



## peppermint (Apr 11, 2020)

We too are alone, Sassy...I did make Italian Meat Pie..(pizza Gan) .Brought some to our neighbor, he is alone....I but the dish on his outside table I
rang the bell...He came out and thanked me and put his hand out to shake my hand....I stepped back and told him I wanted to wish you 
Happy Easter ….  He then realized what I meant....I felt bad but he is a nice guy....He did phone my husband to say Thank You...
Be well, Sassy and at least we do have husband's to be with....I feel for people that are alone....at this awful time.....


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 11, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> I don't see a 2020 Easter thread, my apologies if there is one.
> 
> Given the shut down, what are you doing different this year to Celebrate Easter?  Church and the traditional sunrise services are not an option, neither are large family get-togethers.  I'm going to bake a ham, etc, call my parents and my son and by brothers and tell them all I love them.  How about you?


It was only the first thread there, lol  @Buckeye https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/easter-holiday.47493/


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 11, 2020)

As per usual, a stay at home day. May sit outside of nice. I am going to watch the re airing of Jesus Christ Superstar in the evening.
have not yet decided what to do for dinner.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 11, 2020)

Not much of anything, since church services are cancelled, as are gatherings.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 12, 2020)

Nobody bothers much about Easter here - well, maybe in Gardenstown.  It's a weird village near here  which is split geographically and religiously.  The old former fishing port has now mainly holiday cottages while the newer part on the hill above the village   has a disproportionate number of vocal Evangelical Christians.   

For us, it's just another day and if it wasn't so windy, we'd be working in the garden.  Rain is forecast for later, but "Jesus Christ Superstar" is on Youtube, so we might watch that.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 12, 2020)




----------

